

Know any Canadians working in Silicon Valley? - kitsguy
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/c100-unites-canadian-expats-in-silicon-valley

======
pshc
This is kind of an odd event. Canadians aren't particularly concerned with
national identity, and tend to look down on patriotic grandstanding. But it is
organized by Canadians, so maybe you feel differently when you're living
abroad. (Though my feeling is that America barely counts as "abroad.")

~~~
fnid
I disagree. Nearly every Canadian traveler I met wandering around the world
has a Canadian flag on their bag.

~~~
jrbedard
I saw a lot of back-packers through Europe with a Canadian flag on their bag.
Many of them told me that it was to not be confused with Americans, to get a
slightly better treatment abroad. Some of them were even actually Americans
sporting the Canadian flag because of past bad experiences.

------
ojbyrne
When I lived in the valley there were a bazillion Canadians there. Someone
told me at one point that the bay area can be thought of as the 5th largest
Canadian city. I'm from Nova Scotia myself, but now in MA.

------
Harj
I lived in Canada for a year working for my acquiring company and I love beer
+ clamato. do I count?

------
dmix
I'd love to work in the valley (currently in Toronto) but not graduating from
a well established school has dissuaded me from trying (plus most startups
inability to have employees go through a long immigration process).

~~~
NonEUCitizen
Read up on the "TN1" visa to see if you can make that work. It's supposed to
be easier for Canadians than most others to work in USA due to NAFTA.

------
chime
My friend Mark Christian works for PBWiki. I know he's a bona-fide Canadian
because he pronounces it 'aboot.' He's pretty enterprising.

~~~
cwan
We're from Canada - we're not from Minnesota. I honestly have never gotten how
Americans interpret our "about"'s as aboot's ;)

~~~
imack
I thought the same until I was doing my time in silicon valley. I got made fun
of pretty mercilessly at lunch meetings when I said "about". I figure
Americans tend to say "Abowt".

The only the that bothered me was that the British guy got a pass for
pronouncing "Java" with an "R".

~~~
paulgb
Ditto here. I'm from Nova Scotia originally and spent the last few years in
southern Ontario (Toronto and Waterloo). I never noticed my accent, though,
until I lived in California.

